# TV Turns on at 3am



## marsh1n (Oct 30, 2002)

Has anyone else had the issue with their TV is turning on randomly. This is not like the CEC issue others are having where the TV turns off/on when you hit the power button on the remote.

I have TV in our bedroom that has turned on randomly at 3am twice this week. Obviously, I was not using the remote (since I was asleep). Needless to say, this is a bit annoying.


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

marsh1n said:


> Has anyone else had the issue with their TV is turning on randomly. This is not like the CEC issue others are having where the TV turns off/on when you hit the power button on the remote.
> 
> I have TV in our bedroom that has turned on randomly at 3am twice this week. Obviously, I was not using the remote (since I was asleep). Needless to say, this is a bit annoying.


That's the CEC issue. The Stream has a bug where it will trigger a CEC power on at random.


----------



## marsh1n (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks. I'll disable CEC.


----------

